# New BIG SCARY SHOW: Jen Braverman, Johnathan Breck, The Night Stalker, more



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

New BIG SCARY SHOW - Episode 153

Well, here it is, March. The month with the biggest haunt trade show, Transworld. in 2 1/2 short weeks, the masses will once again descend upon St. Louis. But fear not..the Big Scary Show will continue to bring you the latest in the Haunt Industry.
Badger took a ride down to Atlanta earlier this year, to attend Days of the Dead, and brings us an interview with the Creeper himself, Jonathan Breck.
Badger also has the latest Gruesome Giveaway answer hidden somewhere in the show.
The Roundtable of Terror is visited by Jen Braverman, as she brings us the latest news and happenings in St. Louis , as well as enlightening us on some new shows being offered this year.
Badger returns with the latest Deadline News, Storm rants about Escape Rooms in A Haunt Minute, Meathook Jim takes you inside his mind, to give a glimpse of what it takes to run MAUL, on Between the Corpses, and Vysther brings us way back to the original Night Stalker TV show, while the Hauntstrumentalist Jerry Vayne spins us a trio of spooky tunes.
We hid the body, but you will become an accomplice, just by listening to….THE BIG SCARY SHOW!!

Featured Music:
Bad Jack Productions – Sanctuary of the Damned
DIEMONSTERDIE – Lucky Number 666
Little Miss Stakes – Drag Queen Dracula 
#bigscaryshow #roundtableofterror

www.bigscaryshow.com


----------

